# Take the loner or wait for the flock??



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

was checking out the extreme old forums on here and seen that question....
We were caught asking ourselves that out in Sd a month ago....we were always waiting for the flock and it seems we would have done better to take out the loner or pair that drops down....it always seems they send down the loner(villiage idiot we call them) to check it out...


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Just pay attention to the little clues flocks give when working the spread...you learn a lot more about the geese and what you may be doing wrong by the flared unfinished groups than you do the birds that commit suicide.

My main rule is the first goose into the decoys for the day dies. (get the first one under the belt). Then let some work and see what the birds generally want to do. If flocks start to finish I will be more willing to let them work. If it seems like they are hanging up or sliding I call shots on any geese within range asap.

Some times this year some birds would work and work down to 70 yards and then start breaking up and leaving. Then the next flock would make 1-2 swings at most and then singles and doubles would start landing. We let these birds land and the group would follow.

Basically, kill birds when you can but recognize the few groups that are going to commit and wait. And, remember that single and double can add up fast if you kill them. This year we had 15 bird days with no more than 3 coming in at a time and we had a 7 bird day with one flock of a couple hundred birds coming in.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

One in the hand my boy. Take the one in the hand every time. Alot of one in the hands make a huge stack at the end of the day.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Had a 3 day stretch this year where NOTHING would work down except singles and pairs.....ended up killing 18-25 birds a day and it was ALL singles and doubles....got to kill them some days, other days they are your best friend....give them a chance to tell you that answer each and every day.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Same as shooting honkers. Big flocks are cool but singles & doubles fill the bag...


----------



## GK1 (Oct 20, 2008)

Last year pound the singles, this year wait for the whole damn flock to put there feet out.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I have one rule....you don't pass up shots on waterfowl. The wild cats I hunt with take more shots than Villanova. 8)


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

depends on who your hunting with. if you have a loner come in with a flock still out front i would wait. your buddies would appreciate that. i know from expierence.


----------



## teamextrema (Jan 27, 2008)

It is always fun to go down the line and let one person take turns at shooting the singles. Then you can bust someones chops for missing that one in your face bird. I do always enjoy letting that first bird finish and pick him off as he flushes out of the spread after you shoot at the flock. But how many times does this apply to spring adult snows.


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

take the loner :sniper:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> I have one rule....you don't pass up shots on waterfowl.


Especially if it's a juvie blue......... 8)


----------



## Pro Ducker (Apr 17, 2009)

You always kill the Loner it helps getting you a little more meat to grill!!!


----------



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

i always like the "lets take them next time come around" then watch them fly away! they must be thinking we want them in the fall


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

teamducker said:


> i always like the "lets take them next time come around" then watch them fly away! they must be thinking we want them in the fall


I don't know how many times i've watched geese fly away that shoulda been dead but we needed to wait for them to come around again!
It can get pretty frustrating!


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

In Range, Gotta kill 'em.

If you aren't 99% sure the flock is coming hard then kill that single. If the single is only 50 yards in front of the flock and they are coming, wait 8)


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Alota variables involved with calling the shot and it comes down to being able to read the birds. Somtimes ya kill the singles and other times it pays to wait and capitalise.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

My .02,most often when good #'s of birds head your way and start to vortex,let the singles and doubles land,it'll help finish the birds higher up.Besides,why educate anymore birds than you have to?

~NO SURVIVORS~Kill'em all... :sniper:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I say take the sure shots right away so everyone can have some shooting. Then later on in the day try working the big flocks. The phrase that sticks out is one in the hand beats two in the tree.


----------



## snownado chaser (Apr 21, 2009)

Next time if a few drop in, they will be dead. I'd rather have two dead geese then 0 :lol:


----------



## Hitman_25 (Feb 11, 2006)

I like to wait as long as possiable to call the shot i have been a guide for a couple years now and it seems to me that the real fun in snowgoose hunting is watching the birds work. but it helps if you can read the birds pay attention to how hard they make there corners when they are working and how much they are flapping when they come up the spread but mostly how much noise are they making and what kind of noise it is noisey birds will keep woking if they get silent you better start shooting. if you hear alot of that GRRRR GRRRRR GRRRRR feeding noise they will usally finish right to the ground. dont worry so much about the shooting and pay close attention to the small stuff the birds are doing and you will learn more in two days in the field than you ever will online. eyes and ears open even take notes after every bunch you will see the birds are telling you whats wrong with your blinds , decoyes ect all you have to do is take notice.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Hitman_25 said:


> I like to wait as long as possiable to call the shot i have been a guide for a couple years now and it seems to me that the real fun in snowgoose hunting is watching the birds work. but it helps if you can read the birds pay attention to how hard they make there corners when they are working and how much they are flapping when they come up the spread but mostly how much noise are they making and what kind of noise it is noisey birds will keep woking if they get silent you better start shooting. if you hear alot of that GRRRR GRRRRR GRRRRR feeding noise they will usally finish right to the ground. dont worry so much about the shooting and pay close attention to the small stuff the birds are doing and you will learn more in two days in the field than you ever will online. eyes and ears open even take notes after every bunch you will see the birds are telling you whats wrong with your blinds , decoyes ect all you have to do is take notice.


One of the bests posts of the year! And I agree with every bit of it.


----------

